
James Damore vs. Google Class Action Lawsuit - ohstopitu
https://www.scribd.com/document/368688363/James-Damore-vs-Google-Class-Action-Lawsuit#from_embed
======
ohstopitu
Why is this dupe? I posted the source. I noticed someone posted the twitter
link after i posted but I (and hopefully others) rather read this than some
(imo biased) opinionated article/tweet from blog/twitter/news agency.

